# NZXT G12 passend für 3060 TI? (Gigabyte 3060 TI Gaming OC)



## robhk (22. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Da ich meinen ursprünglichen Build im ITX-Gehäuse wohl auf Grund von Temperaturproblemen mit der GPU "aufgeben" muss, wollte ich nun aufs Lian Li O11 Mini setzen. Das Case bietet ja genug Platz für WaKü und ich könnte neben CPU theoretisch auch die GPU auf diese Weise kühlen um hier von Anfang an auszuschließen, dass mich die Temperatur nochmal in den Wahnsinn treibt.
Da ich mich mit Custom Loops 0,0 auskenne, ist mir jetzt das NZXT G12 Modul aufgefallen.
Weiss Jemand auf es auf meine Karte - bzw. die RTX 3060 TI grundsätzlich - drauf passt?


----------



## IICARUS (22. Januar 2021)

Laut dem Hersteller wird deine Grafikkarte nicht gelistet.








						Kraken G12 | GPU Cooler Mounting Bracket
					

Build the Extraordinary with NZXT. Upgrade your gaming setup with an NZXT gaming PC. Loaded with the latest components and featuring sleek designs, our computers provide unmatched performance and reliability.




					www.nzxt.com
				




Ansonsten wird hier nur der Hersteller deine erste Anlaufstelle mit Fragen sein.


----------

